# My ''pocket predator''



## airShot (Jan 5, 2014)

*File Name*: My ''pocket predator''

*File Submitter*: airShot</p >

*File Submitted*: 23 Mar 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

This, is my version of the Bill Hays Hathock.
But I changed it up so that the bands are ment to be on the top, not on the sides (it works both ways).

*All credit therefore goes to him.*

PM me if it is copyright (because I didn't find out that it is on his website).
Anyways, Nice Shooting! :wave:

Click here to download this file


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I am pretty sure all of Bill Hays shooters has copyright's..But to be sure I would send Him a PM..to see if it was ok to use your sling shot you made...It maybe ok for you to use it as a personal shooter for your collection ..But you can not sell it or trade it..

this is just my opinion..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This design is far enough away from my actual production pieces that it's fine to post in my opinion.

However, I would object if someone did decide to post what I and Pete Hogan are making.


----------

